# Fracino Classic - average "reconditioned" prices



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi

I've seen a Fracino Classic that looks fairly clean and reconditioned on ebay (apologies for not posting this in the "seen in ebay" section, I'm still too much of a newbie to be allowed in there!

Can someone tell me the going rate for one of these machines as I reckon the one on ebay is a little over priced. Also - I'm getting conflicting information dependent when I try to research - is it a true E61 group?

Many thanks

Elliot


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Apologies if you have given these details....but it does depend on a few things

1. What "reconditioned" means.

2. Age & Condition of the machine

3. History to some extent.

Without this information one can only say it's worth something less than the new price?


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

Well it looks in extremely good nick - not sure of the age, I could ask but the recondition did state:



> Fully refurbished including full strip down, descale and rebuild with many new parts.
> 
> Machine is like new internally.


The BIN price is 575.

It is for home use - maybe 5 coffees a day and a fair few more when entertaining. I've no dramas plumbing it in and have a decent space for it and my grinder - it's just the heat up time and initial outlay I'm concerned about.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fracino group is not a true E61 (like the Faema E61), but a close variant.


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

espressotechno said:


> The Fracino group is not a true E61 (like the Faema E61), but a close variant.


Ah ok - thanks. I did read it was a slightly bastardised version of E61 but it's easy to get conflicting information from forum threads.

Anyone have a classic and can tell me what kind of heat up times I'd be looking at in a morning? I would be looking at getting some kind of timer with contactor to set it to be ready.

Cheers!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

mousebat said:


> Anyone have a classic and can tell me what kind of heat up times I'd be looking at in a morning? I would be looking at getting some kind of timer with contactor to set it to be ready.


I've a Little Gem, which I think is basically the same machine (I'd be surprised if it was drastically different).

I reckon it wants to be on at least 30 minutes before. I ran mine on a smart plug, which I reckon is by far the best solution.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you sure you want a Classic?

Personally I think it's overkill for domestic use. It'll take up a lot of space and running costs are going to be a lot higher than domestic machines. It's a workhorse as well, so there was little consideration to aesthetics when designing it.

Cherubs come up on here regularly and are better suited to a home. Even better if you can find one at a decent price, would be a Classico with it's pukka E61 and nice wooden handles.

Apologies if this really is the machine for you. I don't mean to put you off but some people don't realise the size of either the machine or it's boiler until it arrives. It can knock out a lot of coffee an hour and has a massive 7 litre boiler. It also weighs nearly 40kg and I can't remember if is hand fill or plumbed only.


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

I would love a Classico but I'm stretching to afford the second hand classic.

Space isn't a problem really and am prepared to butcher my worktop to plumb it in. I guess you're right tho it's not the nicest looking lump of metal!

if I could find a second hand Classico or something similar that would be the way forward I suppose.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mousebat said:


> Well it looks in extremely good nick - not sure of the age, I could ask but the recondition did state:
> 
> The BIN price is 575.
> 
> It is for home use - maybe 5 coffees a day and a fair few more when entertaining. I've no dramas plumbing it in and have a decent space for it and my grinder - it's just the heat up time and initial outlay I'm concerned about.


Used commercial machines are usually not a good idea from ebay.

I would second the comment about overkill for home use, or even when entertaining, unless you regularily have parties of 20 people who drink coffee and you like being a Barista for the evening. If it's only you operating the machine, even with a party of 20 people a single group small prosumer machine will be quite adequate. If you are stretching to afford a used machine of £575, presumably you already have a grinder....if not, be prepared to sink at least £200-£300 into a used grinder for the machine.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> Apologies if this really is the machine for you. I don't mean to put you off but some people don't realise the size of either the machine or it's boiler until it arrives. It can knock out a lot of coffee an hour and has a massive 7 litre boiler.


Huh, not the same as a Little Gem then (which has merely a 4L boiler). Suspect the warm up time would be a bit longer, then.

Fracino seem to have several machines that look about the same, I always get confused as to which share components and which don't.


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

I've got a Quamar M80 grinder so all sorted on that front, just need a machine now. I ideally want to skip the Gaggia Classic and go straight to a HX or dual boiler machine. I was hoping a decent second hand prosumer machine would come up at some point soon but I think I'll be waiting a while!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mousebat said:


> I've got a Quamar M80 grinder so all sorted on that front, just need a machine now. I ideally want to skip the Gaggia Classic and go straight to a HX or dual boiler machine. I was hoping a decent second hand prosumer machine would come up at some point soon but I think I'll be waiting a while!


 Considered an Oscar?


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't actually know a great deal about the oscar but it's interesting.

I'm only half an hour away from Hull as well - I'll get in touch. Thanks!


----------

